# BIOS blocked out on Armada laptop 1560DM using Windows98



## 65oldace (Aug 24, 2005)

I can't access BIOS when starting up the machine. This old laptop had Windows 95 on it and in re-formatting c:drive to get a clean install of Windows 98Se, I think the BIOS poartition got wiped out during the formatting process.

No problem opening the OS and runniing the laptop as usual, but I really would like to be able to get into BIOS. I've tried all the function keys and combinations (including F2, F10, esc, del, and others). No luck anywhere other than getting into "Safe Mode".

Does anyone have any hints I may be able to use?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi check.

http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/bios_manufacturer.htm


----------



## 65oldace (Aug 24, 2005)

Appreciate the help, but the BIOS supplier does not show on boot-up. The first thing that appears is the amount of RAM the computer has without spooling up and then Windows opens with its splash screen

This is what causes me problems. I've tried F-10 as I've said and even hold it down before booting up. This doesn't work either.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi try holding down the Ctrl key at bootup.
Or hold down both mouse buttons during boot-up.
Or Ctrl+Alt+Esc


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi d/load Everest to find BIOS supplier.
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html


----------



## monckywrench (Nov 29, 2007)

You could boot to command prompt and install Smart Boot Manager to hard disk. It won't get you into BIOS but will let you choose boot order.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/btmgr/


----------



## 65oldace (Aug 24, 2005)

blues_harp28 said:


> Hi try holding down the Ctrl key at bootup.
> Or hold down both mouse buttons during boot-up.
> Or Ctrl+Alt+Esc


Tried all three but no luck.

Also got the info from "majorgeeks" and tried a number of the utilities. I did find that the BIOS is a Compaq BIOS and a chipo set number from Intel. I think if I can get into BIOS, I can retrieve the unit serial number and then track down my problem with HP (Compaq) tech support people. The serial number on the bottom of the unit has worn off the sticker that was pasted on. This old unit evidently was used quite a bit before I got it.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi usually in Everest you can click on links to go to the maunfacturers site.

Compaq - F10 to access the Bios.


----------



## 65oldace (Aug 24, 2005)

blues_harp28 said:


> Hi usually in Everest you can click on links to go to the maunfacturers site.
> 
> Compaq - F10 to access the Bios.


As I've said before, I can't access BIOS using F-10, F-2 or any other combination I've tried and Lord knows I've tried them all.

The other problem with the laptop is that I have no access to the Internet on it, so Everest cannot scan the BIOS and give me anything else but the BIOS maker (Compaq) and the chip set number which is "Intel OPTi82C701 rev.32".

Life is frustrating sometimes, isn't it?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi in Everest>Motherboard>Bios..can you not take down link to Compaq and use the link on another system?


----------



## 65oldace (Aug 24, 2005)

blues_harp28 said:


> Hi in Everest>Motherboard>Bios..can you not take down link to Compaq and use the link on another system?


I'll give that a try and get back to you. Thanks for the prompt reply.


----------



## 65oldace (Aug 24, 2005)

blues_harp28 said:


> Hi in Everest>Motherboard>Bios..can you not take down link to Compaq and use the link on another system?


Tried that and the site is not a Compaq site, but takes you to a page that requires a scan of the system you are using (not the Armada 1560DM). I tried another piece of software which is supposed to get the Armada serial number from BIOS so that I could give to Compaq to send me the appropriate BIOS. That software detected no BIOS at all.

I'm still at sea on what the problem might be.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi just started my 98se..and Everest.
Are you not seeing something like this.

BIOS Properties:
BIOS Type Compaq
Compaq BIOS Ownership Tag 
Compaq BIOS UUID E38ED9BD-EE55BD11-A2D4FD66-874FDD11
System BIOS Date 08/29/01
Video BIOS Date 09/28/00

BIOS Manufacturer:
Company Name Hewlett-Packard Company
Product Information http://www.compaq.com/showroom
BIOS Upgrades http://www.esupport.com/biosagent/index.cfm?refererid=40


----------



## 65oldace (Aug 24, 2005)

blues_harp28 said:


> Hi just started my 98se..and Everest.
> Are you not seeing something like this.
> 
> BIOS Properties:
> ...


I see everything but the BIOS VVID info, that's shown as "unknown". The BIOS upgrade URL is dead, and as I said, the "esupport.com" takes me to the page where they want to scan the BIOS. Not being able to connect to the Internet on that laptop makes this approach difficult.

The System BIOS date is shown as 6/10/99 in Everest on the laptop.

Have you ever run into anything this crazy?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi depending on why you want to access the Bios. 
Check.Tweak ui 98.
http://malektips.com/98tww0001.html
http://malektips.com/windows_98_-_tweakui_help_and_tips.html
It can be used to access startup options.

"esupport.com" 
Upgrading the Bios can be ploblematic.if your system is running Ok apart from entering the Bios best to leave well alone.


----------



## 65oldace (Aug 24, 2005)

blues_harp28 said:


> Hi depending on why you want to access the Bios.
> Check.Tweak ui 98.
> http://malektips.com/98tww0001.html
> http://malektips.com/windows_98_-_tweakui_help_and_tips.html
> ...


I forgot about Tweakui. Thanks for reminding me. I also found another way of getting on the Internet by wireless connection. I found an adapter available at a local computer store for connecting a USB port to the parallel port and I do have a wireless network and an adapter available to me. I'll first try Everest to look at my BIOS and then try Tweakui (or the other way round). I'll let you know how I made out.


----------



## 65oldace (Aug 24, 2005)

blues_harp28 said:


> Hi depending on why you want to access the Bios.
> Check.Tweak ui 98.
> http://malektips.com/98tww0001.html
> http://malektips.com/windows_98_-_tweakui_help_and_tips.html
> ...


Ah, what we have to go through to find out what doesn't work before we investigate what can or cannot apply to the problem.

Found a local Compaq Armada expert and the solution is simple. It can't be fixed because the BIOS is on the motherboard and you can flash that BIOS all you want when using Windows 98SE and not access it. The BIOS will only be available when the original OS (Windows 95) is installed. That BIOS won't work with any newer OS than Win95. It's still there, but cannot be accessed through normal procedures.

Well, you've been of great help without knowing what we know now and have given lots of patience to this problem, and I thank you for that. As you said, it is "best to leave well enough alone".

Joe


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi 65oldace thanks for the update and information.
Having a Win 95 that is running well is as much as anyone can ask for.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

I think the tech meant that access to the BIOS using F10 needs the Diagnostics and Setup partition installed on the hard drive. If that partition was deleted and not re-created before installing Win98, you can't use F10 to access the BIOS. You can use the Diagnostics for Windows, which can be downloaded here:
Compaq Armada 1500 Notebook PC series Downloads

Choose your OS, then click the link for System Management. There are 2 versions of the Diagnostics for Windows, and the Computer Setup for Portables will let you create a floppy to run Computer Setup.

Appendix 3 and 4 in this guide Installing Microsoft Windows 98
on Compaq Portable Products explain how to install the Diagnostics partition and check the ROM version. The BIOS required is 8-31-98 according to the Guide, but all three of the 1998 versions are missing from the HP ftp site, but the 06-10-99 version is there.
Here's the info in case you need it (note that these are direct download links):

SOFTPAQ NUMBER: SP4186
VERSION: 586P_081197 Rev A
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp4001-4500/SP4186.EXE

SOFTPAQ NUMBER: SP6422
VERSION: 586P_022698 Rev A
???/SP6422.EXE

SOFTPAQ NUMBER: SP7159
VERSION: 586P_061798 Rev A
???/SP7159.EXE

SOFTPAQ NUMBER: SP8386
VERSION: 586P_083198 Rev A
??/SP8386.EXE

SOFTPAQ NUMBER: SP10870
VERSION: 586P_0610.99 Rev. A 
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp10501-11000/sp10870.txt
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp10501-11000/sp10870.exe

SoftPAQ Version info taken from 2nd post in this thread http://forums12.itrc.hp.com/service...001936&admit=109447627+1199442796812+28353475

HTH

Jerry


----------

